# Best Sennheiser Headphones within Rs. 6000



## Darshan Singh (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,

I want a decent pair of Headphones specifically from Sennheiser. My budget is Rs. 6000 but in extreme case I may extend it by Rs. 2000 more.

The headphones must be circumaural type and I need them basically for listening to music on my iPod Touch or an occasional movie. I do not want active noise cancellation. So it is not a must. I also do not want heavy bass specifically but what I do want is neutral sound.

So guys, please suggest a good headphone within the above said price range.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 25, 2012)

Look into series 4.
But ipod touch is not really a good PMP for full size headphones.The headphone out of ipods are really poor with very high impedance,get a LOD and a cheap FiiO amp too.


----------



## sukant (Sep 26, 2012)

Sennheisers in that budget by no means have a neutral sound (maybe HD 280 pro is slightly neutral) . If its for home use and you dont mind sound leaking out i would suggest you to go for open headphones . 
Sennheiser HD 555/558 & AD700 both are out of your budget but can be had if you are willing to pay 2-3k more.Both are easy to drive headphones.

In closed cans i would say HD 428 are good but are nowhere near neutral . You can check out the Audio Technica offerings as well (ATH M-35) which is supposedly as good as sennheiser offerings sub 5k. The m50 are out of stock else they are one of the best closed sets withink 8k price range.


----------



## Darshan Singh (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions guys.

I have a pair of Skullcandy Smokin earbuds which are pretty good but I want something more powerful.

I can look at options other than Sennheiser but I am not sure what I can get in Chandigarh. So I have a limited choice, I guess.

Also please suggest some good amp around Rs.1000.

And by neutral, I mean that the sound should not be biased towards certain frequencies or bass thereby compromising on the originality. The vocals and every instrument in music should be distinguishable. There should be no distortion of sound at any volume level. The Skullcandy earbuds tend to distort sometimes.

How about HD 448? They look good and I think they are within my budget.


----------



## sukant (Sep 27, 2012)

Darshan Singh said:


> Thanks for your suggestions guys.
> 
> I have a pair of Skullcandy Smokin earbuds which are pretty good but I want something more powerful.
> 
> ...



I have personally tested the HD 428 and they were pretty good , you can also read in reviews of M35.However i would consider HD 448/HD 558 coz of 2  years of warranty from sennheisers and their wonderful replacement service . I would recommend you to get a  HD 558 if vocals and sound stage (which is important for hearing instrument seperation without congestion) are of high  priority to you over the bass levels.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 27, 2012)

Since you are coming from Skullcandy,any semi decent can will be able to please you.
HD558 is a nice and good VFM can, but it will sound absolutely lifeless from the ipod's hp out directly.
No idea about Audio Tecnica's AD series,had M50 for about a year and despite all the hype,I did not like them at all!


----------



## Darshan Singh (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks to you all friends. I will see what best I can get in Chandigarh based on your suggestions and will inform you after making a purchase.


----------



## sanudigit (Oct 5, 2012)

A very bad news for Sennheiser Fans .They have just recently hiked the prices of all their medium to high end HFs.I dont know whats their strategy but this ones a real bummer considering the upcoming festival seasons.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 5, 2012)

I have not seen a single person buying a headphone which costs more than 10k from Sennheiser India.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 6, 2012)

Koss PRO DJ100 is the best you can get.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 7, 2012)

red dragon said:


> I have not seen a single person buying a headphone which costs more than 10k from Sennheiser India.



Well, meet me. I bought a Sennheiser HD598 some time ago.


----------



## red dragon (Oct 8, 2012)

How does it sound?
Which amp are you using?


----------



## red dragon (Oct 8, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Koss PRO DJ100 is the best you can get.



AFAIK they are difficult to drive to full potential.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 9, 2012)

red dragon said:


> AFAIK they are difficult to drive to full potential.



Yes, somewhat. Either way if someone is spending this much cash he MUST buy a decent DAC and amplifier.


----------



## aniket.cain (Oct 9, 2012)

red dragon said:


> How does it sound?
> Which amp are you using?



I am using Audinst MX1 to drive these. They really seem to gel with the MX1. The headphones have a vast soundstage, a forward mid-range, and an energetic high end. And they are so comfortable on the head, that they are virtually weightless.

Can't even compare the 598s and Audio Technica M50 I had earlier. These are way better than the M50s in every aspect.


----------



## Darshan Singh (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi guys,

Its been a long time since I put the query about buying a pair of headphones. But till now, I had escalated my budget and now I have got myself a pair of Sennheiser HD 598 headphones. These headphones are great. They look great, they sound great. For the time being, I am using them without any amp with my iPod Touch but I will get an amp soon. Its really a pleasure to listen to music on these. Here are a few photos.


----------

